# Jackknife Sofa



## mdebluz (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi all!

I took out the brand new leather jackknife sofa and replaced it with a custom LazyBoy loveseat. I am wondering how hard it to sell the original one and where would be the best place to list it? It is from a 2013 260FL. I am located in Southern Illinois. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Take some quality photos of the sofa. Stage it well so just the sofa is presented. Don't take the photo with the sofa surrounded by clutter. Use a drop cloth as a back drop. Take good photos showing the sofa upright and laying flat as a bed.

All you need do then is place an ad in Craigslist offering the sofa for sale. Create an ad that tells the prospective customer about why they need your sofa:

* RV Jackknife Sofa:*

- This is a brand new never used Leather sofa.
- An efficient space saver, sofa & sleeper in one!
- Transforms from sofa to sleeper in just moments
- Provides streamlined appearance w/complimentary sleeping surface
- Ideal for your RV or Motorhome space saving furniture needs!

I have used Craigslist many times to sell items I no longer need. Just remember to specify: "cash only and you haul"

Actually just yesterday I sold two folding bicycles to a newly retired couple. They were overjoyed to get my bikes and I broke even on the sale. I had the use of the bikes for two years and sold them for what I paid for them. Good luck. Springfield, IL https://springfieldil.craigslist.org/


----------



## toyboxgang (Apr 6, 2014)

mdebluz said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I took out the brand new leather jackknife sofa and replaced it with a custom LazyBoy loveseat. I am wondering how hard it to sell the original one and where would be the best place to list it? It is from a 2013 260FL. I am located in Southern Illinois. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## toyboxgang (Apr 6, 2014)

Mdebluz

I also have a 260FL and I would love to see pictures of how you changed out the jacknife sofa and what the finished installation looks like. We would like to remove our sofa because it is terribly uncomfortable to sit on while watching TV.

Thanks


----------

